# Mooning in Frontosas due to ........ Comments please



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

I purchased a pair of Frontosas Burundi 2 week back. First, I noticed mooning in both of them. Also the black bands were sort of blurred. I was told that 'mooning' was sue to interbreeding and cross-breeding and suggests a bad dna. *But I was today even more surprised to read that the 'mooning' effect goes away with a change in substrate to black substrate and is just not related to bad breeding *. Need your comments on this subject.I will be changing my substrate this weekend to very fine (2-3mm) black gravel.

BTW I have noticed after 2 weeks, that the bands of my Frontosas are getting pretty clear and sharp, infact Its already quite sharp now. Is it due to the more comfortable environment ??


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention that the Fronts are around 4-5 months old.
Does the appearance of Frontosa improve with stress-reduction like other Mbunas ??? They refuse to come to the surface to feed even after 2 weeks and trying out different methods even like putting of the aerator and the powerhead !!!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

how many do you have(male/female)what size tank,and tankmates?
you probably worded it wrong, *stress-reduction like other Mbunas * ,they are not mbuna
I was told and read that mooning is related to being hybrid


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

I have 2 Fronts, 1-M, 1-F. The other tankmates are Yellow Labs & C.Moori. Tank is 80G approx. All are juvies now.

http://frontosa.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5264&p=46860


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

you can use a dark substrate and environment so that your frontosa can become darker. But that will not do much on the mooning on the stripe.

Mooning occurs a lot more with burundi or burundi x kigoma. Inbreeding a lot can cause mooning, hybird with a 7 stripe type like kigoma or having kigoma gene in a 6 stripe frontosa can also cause mooning. And even some wild fish has mooning. You don't see much in wild fish as they might be a throw back or not welcome traits so they are not being exported.


----------

